# [Sammelthread] Max Payne 3



## sandman2003 (13. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin ja ganz heiß auf Max Payne 3... frage aber...

1. es kommt als reine Steamversion.. also kein normales Retail oder Origin?
2. Gibt es schon Details, ob geschnitten oder ungeschnitten?
3. Wird es (nicht so wieder bei CoD Black Ops) nur eine dt. Sprachausgabe geben.

Vielleicht können wir hier mal für alle Interessierten sticky machen und schauen 


gruß


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2012)

Hiho! 



sandman2003 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,






> ich bin ja ganz heiß auf Max Payne 3... frage aber...
> 
> 1. es kommt als reine Steamversion.. also kein normales Retail oder Origin?



Kopierschutz ist bisher nichts bekannt, jedenfalls hab ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Da es von Rockstar ist, würde ich mal tippen, dass man sich in diesen Rockstar-Social Club einloggen muss. Bei L.A. Noire ging das auch offline.
Eine Retailversion wird es auch geben.



> 2. Gibt es schon Details, ob geschnitten oder ungeschnitten?


Nein. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, würde ich einfach die Austria- oder UK Version kaufen.



> 3. Wird es (nicht so wieder bei CoD Black Ops) nur eine dt. Sprachausgabe geben.


Es ist noch nicht einmal bekannt, ob es überhaupt eine dt. Sprachausgabe geben wird. Vermutlich wird es wie bei Rockstar-Spielen typisch, englische Sprachausgabe mit dt. Bildschirmtexten haben.

Letztendlich bleibt aber nur zu sagen, dass man wirklich warten sollte, bis Rockstar selbst diese ganzen Fragen offiziell beantworten wird. Sind ja alles bisher nur Vermutungen 



> Vielleicht können wir hier mal für alle Interessierten sticky machen und schauen
> 
> 
> gruß


----------



## HitmanFan (26. April 2012)

Was ich mich fragen würde, ist was von den offizielen Anforderungen, die mittlerweile Veröffentlicht wurden, zu halten ist.

Ich habe einen i7 2600k, eine GTX 570 sowie 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher in meinem PC.
Aber dass, was für die optimale performance dort angegeben wurde, ist ja wirklich komplett High-End...


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2012)

Die "optimale Performance" - steht das da wirklich so? Wenn ja, dann ist das natürlich etwas "dämlich", denn die optimale, also beste Performance bekommt man logischerweise IMMER mit der aktuell besten Hardware... 

Wenn damit gemeint sein sollte, dass man eine zB GTX 680 braucht für die optimale Optik bzw. maximale Details, dann kann das wiederum gut sein. Denn manche Spiele bieten einen "Ultra"-Grafikmodus, so wie auch Battlefield3, der an sich völlig unnötig und reine Protzerei ist, sich aber beim Spielen kaum von "hohe Details" unterscheidet. Auch bei BF3 hieß es damals dann "GTX 580 nötig für optimale Grafik" oder so. Andere Spiele lassen einen solchen Modus weg, und schon kann man rein formal gesehen das Spiel mit einem 600€-PC auf maximalen Details gut spielen..

es hängt also immer davon ab, was der Publisher/Entwickler sich alles ausdenkt für seinen maximalen Detailmodus. 

Ich bin aber sicher, dass Max Payne 3 nicht schon ab "mittel" ein HighEnd-System verlangt, AUSSER der Modus "niedrig" sieht schon so aus wie bei anderen der "High"-Modus    aber das kann wiederum auch nicht sein, da ja als Minimum schon eine 8600GT reicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. April 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Was ich mich fragen würde, ist was von den offizielen Anforderungen, die mittlerweile Veröffentlicht wurden, zu halten ist.
> 
> Ich habe einen i7 2600k, eine GTX 570 sowie 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher in meinem PC.
> Aber dass, was für die optimale performance dort angegeben wurde, ist ja wirklich komplett High-End...


 
Die "Recommended System Requirements" sind wirklich ekelhaft hoch. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass du das im Endeffekt auch brauchst, um das Spiel in hohen Details spielen zu können. Wenn du dir nämlich im Gegensatz dazu das Minimum anguckst, ist das so sehr viel niedriger, dass es einen schon wundern lässt. 
So wie Herbboy schon gesagt hat: könnte darauf hindeuten, dass es einen recht nutzlosen "Ultra" Modus gibt, in dem Besitzer von High-End Systemen mal die Muskeln spielen lassen können. Die tatsächlichen System Specs für High Detail, (Full)HD Auflösung, etc. werden sich wohl irgendwo in der Mitte einpendeln. Man muss bedenken, dass das Spiel ja auch auf XBox und PS3 erscheint - und an deren Konfiguration wird sich das letzten Endes auch anpassen - so wie bei jedem größeren Multiplattform Spiel der letzten paar Jahre.


----------



## sandman2003 (11. Mai 2012)

Ist jetzt schon Näheres bekannt, ob es über Steam gehen wird? Hab mir die UK bestellt  amazon.co.uk macht einfach die besten Preise


----------



## HitmanFan (11. Mai 2012)

Ich fürchte, dass man auf den Rockstar Social Club angewiesen sein wird. Was mir persönlich auch überhaupt nicht gefällt. Mir wäre da eine Steam Version deutlich lieber...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Mai 2012)

Hmm.. ich hoffe, dass Steam geht. Aber leider glaub ich, dass es wohl eher auf den Social Club rauslaufen wird *hrmpf*

Hab auch über Amazon.uk bestellt. In GB sind die Preise wirklich super ^^ man spart da trotz recht teurem Porto mal locker 20 Euro weniger


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht machen sie es ja wie bei L.A. Noire. Wer mochte, der konnte sich beim Social Club einloggen und wer das nicht mochte, der konnte einfach ein Offline-Profil anlegen. Vielleicht wird das hier ja auch so. Wäre wünschenswert


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen sie es ja wie bei L.A. Noire. Wer mochte, der konnte sich beim Social Club einloggen und wer das nicht mochte, der konnte einfach ein Offline-Profil anlegen. Vielleicht wird das hier ja auch so. Wäre wünschenswert


Ging ja nach nem Update bei GTA IV auch. Von daher ists wahrscheinlich.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Mai 2012)

ja der social club stört mich eig nicht.... wäre nur fein bei steam, weil das alles so bequem ist....


----------



## Mellsei (19. Mai 2012)

naja jeder hat so seine Vorlieben.. der eine mag steam, der andere origin *hust* der andere den social club ...


----------



## moeykaner (20. Mai 2012)

Meiner einer hat zum Beispiel nur Internet auf dem Handy und würde sich sehr freuen, wenn es ohne steam kommt.


----------



## Kratos333 (23. Mai 2012)

Besitzt Max Payne 3 für den PC Trophy Support auf irgendeiner Plattform? Da ja alle gegen GFWL hetzen und auch kein Steam benutzt wird wäre das ja sehr schade. Dann müsst ich wohl doch zur PS3 version greifen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Mai 2012)

Dank der doch sehr hohen Systemanforderungen hab ich meine Vorbestellung zunächst mal gecancelt. Mal abwarten was die Benchmarks dann so ergeben - keine Lust grad Geld in PC zu stecken. Das war erst für den Herbst angedacht. Oder hat schon jemand Benchmarks von verschiedenen Systemen (z.B. aus der Beta)?


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage:
Für gewöhnlich kauf ich meinen ganzen Kram ja immer bei Steam - von daher ist's da keine Frage - doch hier wollt ich mir die AT Version holen (und mir die 35 GB Download ersparen). 
Aber wo bekomme ich dann die DLCs her ? Ich geb Firmen nur sehr ungern meine Kreditdaten, deswegen wär's schon schön, wenns wieder ein Shop wäre, der PaySafeCards annimmt.


----------



## Brokensword (27. Mai 2012)

also Steamzwang wirds angeblich nicht geben, aber den Social Club für den Multyplayer. 
Ohne Steam hat es seine Vor- und Nachteile. Vorteil ist natürlich kein onlinezwang, Nachteile sind die fehlenden Steambequämlichkeiten wie die Autoupdates und dass man sich die DLCs im Shop kaufen kann. Wer die Retail Version kauft, muss sich den Rockstar Pass holen, dieser kostet 30$ und gewährt Zugang zu allen DLCs Rockstar Games Presents Max Payne 3.
Den Leuten mit highspeed DSL würd ich den Steamkauf empfehlen, da man jetzt als Vorbsteller LA Noire und zwei MP3 DLCs bekommt.
Bei mir würde der Download zu lange dauern, daher hab ich mit die AT Bestellt, da bekommt man ein DLC umsonst dazu, angeblich sollen auch alle Vorbesteller Max Payne 2 geschenkt bekommen.
Wer bei Steam vor dem 15.05.2012 in der officiellen Rockstar Club Gruppe war, bekommt im laufe des Monats Midnight Club geschenkt.

zu den Schnitten: in der Deutschen kann man keine Zivilisten erschießen.

über Sprachausgabe ist mir noch nix bekannt


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Mai 2012)

Dann muss ich glaube ich noch mal über das ganze Nachdenken. OK - mein Internet ist mit 240 KB/s echt lahmar***ig, aber auf die DLCs verzichten will ich auch nicht... (LA Noire ist für mich kein Argument, das habe ich eh schon)


----------



## Brokensword (28. Mai 2012)

du musst auch bedenken, dass die kommenden DLCs, bei Steam wahrscheinlich einzeln verkauft werden und am Schluss hat man wahrscheinlich mehr ausgegeben wie wenn man sich den Rockstar pass gekauft hat

ich würd mir jetz darüber net so viele Gedanken machen, erstmal abwarten ob der Multiplayer überhaupt spaß macht, wenn nicht, kann man ja auf das ganze DLC Zeug verzichten

eventuell kannste bei nem Bekannten den MPmodi anspielen, wenn der dir net zusagt kannste das Game ja weiterverkaufen


----------



## sandman2003 (28. Mai 2012)

jemand ein gutes Retailangebot am start?  Hab leider keine KK und mein Kumpel der immer über amazon.co.uk bestellt, kann im moment nicht  hab nur paypal.. jemand ne idee?? 

also ich würd auch die deutsche nehmen, solange ich englische sprachausgabe habe und das game auch auf englisch ist


----------



## Joerg2 (28. Mai 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> du musst auch bedenken, dass die kommenden DLCs, bei Steam wahrscheinlich einzeln verkauft werden und am Schluss hat man wahrscheinlich mehr ausgegeben wie wenn man sich den Rockstar pass gekauft hat
> 
> ich würd mir jetz darüber net so viele Gedanken machen, erstmal abwarten ob der Multiplayer überhaupt spaß macht, wenn nicht, kann man ja auf das ganze DLC Zeug verzichten
> 
> eventuell kannste bei nem Bekannten den MPmodi anspielen, wenn der dir net zusagt kannste das Game ja weiterverkaufen


 Habs mir inzwischen bei Steam vorbestellt. Die zusätzliche LA Noire Kopie kann ich dann hoffentlich bei Zeiten mal gegen MW2 oder SW: The Force Unleashed 2 tauschen und dann meinem Bruder schenken.
Meine Freunde sind leider grade alle auf dem Diablo-Trip, aber da ich's nicht so mit Blizzard-Spielen (oder allgemein Fantasy-Zeugs) habe, bleibt mir mehr zeit für Max Payne.

Ein wirklich *gutes* Retailangebothabe ich gerade auch nicht parat. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch einfach bei Steam bestellen oder wenn dir Steam aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht zusagt schau mal bei computer universe rein. Die wollen "nur" 43 € + 5€ Anti-Kinderversand. Viel billiger wird ohne Import nicht zu haben sein.


----------



## sandman2003 (29. Mai 2012)

ja macht auch den meisten sinn.. ich hab jetzt das LA noire extra verpasst.. habe dieses geniale game ja auch schon ^^

hoffe es kommt vor freitag noch ein rabatt oder soaws  

steam ist wunderbar.. ich liebe es... 

EDIT:

btw: LA Noire: 25 Std habe iches gezockt... es war so genial.... ich hab es verschlungen..

will mehr solcher Spiele.. wie LA Noire.. oder Alan Wake... ich liebe sowas 
jemand da noch iwelche tipps an games   brauche gute atmo^^... 

nach der frage gerne wieder BTT leutz^^


----------



## Brokensword (29. Mai 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Habs mir inzwischen bei Steam vorbestellt. Die zusätzliche LA Noire Kopie kann ich dann hoffentlich bei Zeiten mal gegen MW2 oder SW: The Force Unleashed 2 tauschen und dann meinem Bruder schenken.
> Meine Freunde sind leider grade alle auf dem Diablo-Trip, aber da ich's nicht so mit Blizzard-Spielen (oder allgemein Fantasy-Zeugs) habe, bleibt mir mehr zeit für Max Payne.
> 
> Ein wirklich *gutes* Retailangebothabe ich gerade auch nicht parat. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch einfach bei Steam bestellen oder wenn dir Steam aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht zusagt schau mal bei computer universe rein. Die wollen "nur" 43 € + 5€ Anti-Kinderversand. Viel billiger wird ohne Import nicht zu haben sein.


 
hab absolut nix gegen Steam, is mir lieber als Social Club und alles andere
bloß wenn ichs bei Steam gekauft hätt, müsste ich mind. 35 Stunden (+ Serverüberlastungszeit) runterladen
und ich will des We zocken und net runterladen
achja aufn Diablo-Trip bin ich auch, aber Max Payne geht vor ^^

@ sandman2003: bei gameware kannste mit paypal bezahlen
vielleicht sind die Mafia Games was für dich

Info: heute hat Rockstar, an alle Mitglieder ihrer Steam Gruppe, Midnight Club 2  verschenkt, also checkt mal eure Spieleliste bei Steam


----------



## Joerg2 (29. Mai 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> hab absolut nix gegen Steam, is mir lieber als Social Club und alles andere
> bloß wenn ichs bei Steam gekauft hätt, müsste ich mind. 35 Stunden (+ Serverüberlastungszeit) runterladen
> und ich will des We zocken und net runterladen


Ich hab mich von den möglichen DLCs hinreißen lassen. Bei meiner Verbindung kann ich aber mit der selben Downloadzeit rechnen. Aber das spart mir dafür auch den Driss mich in Zukunft um Updates oder Ähnliches zu kümmern.

Jetzt muss ich aber auch echt mal der Rockstar Gruppe beitreten - da verpasst man ja echt was.

@sandman:
Mir geht's genauso. Besonders auch weil ich das Setting der 30er-50er so mag. Alan Wake war auch genial, von daher mein Tipp: Spiel nicht den Nachfolger, der ist grottig (hab unter dem offiziellen Test hier auf PCgames dazu auch schon ausführlich geschrieben).
Wenn du noch mehr in dieser Art spielen willst dürfte Heavy Rain das richtige sein. Ich gebe ja immer noch die Hoffnung auf ein PC-Release nicht auf... Aber BTT


----------



## sandman2003 (29. Mai 2012)

@joerg2

hab gerade American Nightmare durch... war eig ganz nett 

Mafia hab ich shcon durch  auch gute Atmo xD

also ich werds bei steam kaufen.. vllt kommt ja noch 10% rabatt oder so.. wenn nicht ist mir Max das auch Wert


----------



## Brokensword (29. Mai 2012)

hab gerade ne runde in Midnight Club 2 gedreht
man wie die Zeit vergeht, wenn man einaml links oder rechts drückt, lenkt das auto instant um 45° 
daher hat APB also die Fahrphysik XD

Ich hoff man sieht sich im MP3 Multiplayer Leute, cya


----------



## Mellsei (30. Mai 2012)

Wie fandest du American Nightmare ? Wollte es mir holen... lohnt es sich oder ist es weniger toll als die "alten" Teile ?


----------



## sandman2003 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich sag mal so.... es ist defintiv ne ordentliche Portion Action mehr! Aber für zwischendurch macht es Laune  also mir hats jedenfalls Spaß gemacht und es ist nicht "billig" oder "kitschig" ... so, wie Remedy sagte: es erweitert das Alan Wake Universum.... aber es hat schon weniger Atmo als das Original... ich empfehle es aber


----------



## Mellsei (31. Mai 2012)

Hmm gut und für den Preis ist es passabel ja ? Dann werde ich es mir mal holen .. Fand Alan Wake sehr toll ! Ein echt schönes Stück


----------



## Brokensword (31. Mai 2012)

für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, der Vorbestllerbonus "Max Payne 2", kann aufgrund technischer Probleme nicht geliefert werden
hab ich von Gameware geschrieben bekommen und die Info kommt vom Rockstar
ob das auch für Steam Käufer gilt, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## sandman2003 (31. Mai 2012)

Hmm bei Steam Käufern ist das Zeugs doch eig unendlich kopierbar....  hmm naja habs gerade gekauft bei steam  passt scho


----------



## IWL (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die englische Retail-Version hier.
Sprache ist englisch, Untertitel und Bildschirmtexte sind deutsch.
Jemand einen Plan, ob und wie man die Texte auf Englisch stellen kann?


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Juni 2012)

das wüsste ich auch ZU gerne^^ ich hasse deutsche sprache in spielen  wenigstens ist die sprachausgabe auf eng


----------



## IWL (5. Juni 2012)

Lösung gefunden und erfolgreich getestet, steht auf Max Payne 3 Language Selection im Steam Forum.



> Dont worry, there is easy solution for changing language. Create file commandline.txt in root directory (or add new lines to it if it already exists) and put "-language english" (or some other language) into it.



Funktioniert auch mit der Retail-Version.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Juni 2012)

Wen es interessiert: Hier ein kleines Review Video zu MP 3. Allerdings die Xbox Variante. Vom Inhalt allerdings gleich.  

Kommentare und soweiter sind wie immer gerne gewünscht. Nur kein Gebashe bitte, das artet sons immer so aus  

RISAG - 105 - Max Payne 3 - YouTube


----------



## sandman2003 (11. Juni 2012)

danke für die Sprachlösung!!! hatte ich auch gefunden, aber leider vergessen es zu posten


----------



## HitmanFan (24. Juni 2012)

Habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit Max Payne 3.

Unzwar hängt sich das Spiel nach dem Start und nachdem man die Enter-Taste drücken muss,
jedesmal auf. 

Während des Ladens passiert einfach nichts mehr und man kann es nur noch per Taskmanager schließen.

Nach einer Neuinstallation habe ich das selbe Problem, jetzt einfach nur bei der "Initialisierung"...

Bis heute Mittag konnte ich das Spiel noch spielen, nun allerdings geht gar nichts mehr.
Da ich noch nicht einmal durch war damit, ist das schon wirklich verdammt ärgerlich.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Gruß HitmanFan.


----------



## N64-Fan (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt als riesiger Max Payne 1 und Max Payne 2 Fan auch den dritten Teil, trotz großer Zweifel an seinen Film Noir Qualitäten zugelegt.
Jetzt kommt aber das Problem:

Das Spiel startet ganz normal. Allerdings ist es so, dass es auf keinerlei Eingaben reagiert. Ich kann zwar die Maus bewegen, es erfolgt aber keine Reaktion auf Geräteeingaben, außer kurioserweise auf das Gehen. Ich kann aber nicht schießen oder in die Bullet time wechseln.

Am Anfang konnte ich das Problem noch mit einem Neustart des Spieles nach jeder Zwischensequenz beheben.

Im Laufe der Stadionmission, wenn man an dem Sniper vorbei soll, funktioniert dies dann aber nicht mehr. Startet man dann das Spiel neu, besteht das Problem in allen Leveln.

Hat jemand eventuell eine Idee, woran es liegen kann? 

Virenscanner und Firewall hatte ich bereits beim Spielen deaktiviert.


Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Kaeksch (2. März 2013)

Tja, alle Treiber neu? Patch kommt ja automatisch. 
Schon mal neuinstalliert?


----------



## N64-Fan (11. März 2013)

Danke, das Problem hat sich gelöst. Ich habe auf meinem Laptop die Funktionstasten für die Lautstärkeregelung genutzt gehabt, lässt man dies, funktioniert das Spiel auch.


----------

